# Sicherheitslücke in Skripten



## OneGunner (11. Februar 2009)

Besteht die Möglichkeit wenn z.B. in einer Forensoftware
eine Sicherheitslücke entdeckt wird und jemand diese ausnützt,
das dann auch Zugriff auf die anderen Dateien
auf meinem Server besteht (außerhalb des Forumordners)?
Vor allem selbst programmierte Dateien wären dann zugänglich?

Kann man das durch einen bestimmten Aufbau oder mit Sicherheitsmaßnahmen verhindern (das auf andere Dateien außerhalb des Forenordners bei einem Hack zugegriffen werden können)?


----------



## RaVenC (11. Februar 2009)

Also,
Mit den richtigen Sicherheitslücken in Scripten ist es möglich auf die Daten und Dateien auf dem Server zu zu greifen.

Ein Kumpel zB bat mich mal einst seine Homepage auf Sicherheitslücken zu prüfen. Obwohl ich da nicht wirklich ein Experte drinn bin, war es mir möglich Fremdcode ein zu schleußen, die Dateien auf dem Server herunter zu laden zu verändern usw..

Also immer hübsch die Eingaben überprüfen und nicht geplante Eingaben abfangen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

wenn Sicherheitslücken in Scripten bestehen, bspw. übergebene Variablen nicht ausreichend gefiltert werden, kann das angreifende Objekt (sei es eine natürliche Person oder ein Computer) in den meisten Fällen Zugriff auf die gesamte Ordnerstruktur des jeweiligen Nutzeraccounts erhalten. So können natürlich auch Datenbankzugangsdaten ausgespäht werden.

Eine Möglichkeit, dieses Angriffspotential zu reduzieren, wäre der Einsatz von mod_security. Hierbei ist jedoch zu beachten, dass diese Erweiterung nur ergänzenden, nicht jedoch ersetzenden Charakter von sicherheitsbewusster Softwareentwicklung haben sollte.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Februar 2009)

Ich persoenlich finde SELinux mit der Zeit immer interessanter.
Ein Directory-Traversal-Angriff zum Beispiel, welcher dem Angreifer unter Umstaenden Zugriff auf die User-Datenbank, und bei wirklich mieser Konfiguration sogar auf die Passwort-Datenbank (beides vom OS, nicht die DB der Seite), gewaehrt wird hier schlichtweg dadurch abgewehrt dass Apache nur Dateien mit einem bestimmten Sicherheitslabel lesen darf.
Dateien in /etc (dem Config-Verzeichnis) tragen dieses Label natuerlich nicht, entsprechend darf Apache nicht lesen, selbt wenn Apache als root laeuft.

Grob gesagt beschraenkt SELinux den Zugriff von Subjekten (z.B. einem Programm oder einem User) auf Objekte (z.B. eine Datei oder ein Verzeichnis) anhand von Dateisystem-Labels.
Wie kurz angeschnitten kann hierbei sogar die Allmacht des root-Accounts eingeschraenkt werden.

Aber auch hier gilt, wie Arne schon so schoen sagte:


Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> Hierbei ist jedoch zu beachten, dass diese Erweiterung nur ergänzenden, nicht jedoch ersetzenden Charakter von sicherheitsbewusster Softwareentwicklung haben sollte.


----------



## Gumbo (27. Februar 2009)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> […] wenn Sicherheitslücken in Scripten bestehen, […] kann das angreifende Objekt […] in den meisten Fällen Zugriff auf die gesamte Ordnerstruktur des jeweiligen Nutzeraccounts erhalten.


Das halte ich für übertrieben. Es hängt immer von der jeweiligen Sicherheitslücke ab, ob das möglich ist. Das wiederum hängt davon ab, was das jeweilige Skript macht, welche Funktionen also wie und mit welchen Parametern aufgerufen werden.
Cross-Site Scripting hat beispielsweise nichts mit dem Dateisystem zu tun, war aber dennoch die in den letzten Jahren häufigste Sicherheitslücke.

Die Ursache beider Sicherheitslücken ist jedoch dieselbe: Benutzereingaben werden nicht ausreichend geprüft.


----------

